# Watching TV -- Do your poodles watch tv?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny LOVES to watch TV, and is not shy about being vocal if there are other critters in his TV room, even if they are on a screen. He is a trip! He routinely settles in next to me and watches TV -- all kinds of TV. But, I have to be careful since so many advertisers use animals in their commercials. Here are a couple.....the large cat on the screen was for an Iams commercial I think.

Jake would watch TV, but Sunny has this "love/hate" thing going with it. Heaven forbid I left Animal Planet on -- our Wild Country Safari!!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has never really shown any interest in the TV picture, but guess what happens if there is a doorbell or knock on the soundtrack? :doh:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> Beau has never really shown any interest in the TV picture, but guess what happens if there is a doorbell or knock on the soundtrack? :doh:


I live in a very old vintage condo and the doorbell must have been installed in 1929, too! Anyway, it is the most obnoxious, loud, nasty sounding thing that could wake the dead! Sunny ERUPTS when someone rings it --- so I actually had a toggle switch put on it so I could turn it OFF! OF course, then people need to call me, etc. Anyway, I am having a holiday party in a few weeks with a couple dozen people.....I am trying to figure out some way to not have that darn bell!!! He will get used to it --- at least with TV he more or less "rushes" the TV with one growl or yip. He even reacts with Animated Animals!!! Go figure!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Remington has learned the word McDonalds. If a comercial comes on for them, I better get it muted quick, if not he is off to the front door and wants to go. He loves the chicken nuggets.... Bleh! We watch cartoons at night, and he will watch and occasionally wag his tail from something on tv. But becomes a wild man for McDOnalds commercials. lol


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Jewel only watches animal shows, but not things like fish. Birds and cats make her upset. She likes gorillas, dogs and zoo shows. She really likes "It's Me or The Dog." Very freaky to see your dog intensely watching a dog training show, I assume (hope) it's because they use a lot of words she knows from her own training. Oh and she loves babies, they get her a little worked up because she had a litter of puppies before I adopted her. If the babies are making happy sounds it's okay but if they're crying it upsets her.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 4, 2012)

Teddy loves to watch TV, but he get scared sometimes when there's an explosion or something loud in the movie is going on, he hides below our bed lol.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Lola loves TV... She'll watch anything but gets up close to check out animals on the screen. She is a silly girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lila loved to watch tv. She is the only one I have ever proven that she was actually watching it. We could have it on mute and change channel to animal planet and the minute she saw a dog she would growl and bark. It was adorable but annoying as we could never watch animal planet when Lila was awake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The only time Molly reacts to TV is when she hears a dog or cat on it. Then she is glued to it til the image is gone! When a doorbell rings or a doorknock is heard she will bark or growl very softly and look at the door then back at the TV....it seems to confuse her!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey totally loves TV. I think that she thinks it is a window. If there is any kind of animal or toy that looks like an animal, you hear a low rumble then she charges the length of the room and slams her nose against the screen. The funny thing is she is awesome with dogs who come to visit and the dogs at the shows. She just does not like critters in that window. My first Whippet did this too, but nobody else even takes notice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily turns the tv on herself if we leave the remote out where she can get to it! She changes channels too, but i can't say that she has particular kinds of favorite programs. When doorbells ring on the tv that sound sort of like ours Peeves will answer it.

Not from tv, but we can't say the word squirrel in our house anymore. For a while we would spell it, but now even that gets a reaction. We are starting to refer to them as grey rodents.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Both mine occasionally watches tv. Nothing phases Eve and for the most part is uninterested, but Fergie is an avid tv watcher. She will look sooooo interested on what's going too. She will carefully watch it for minutes at a time. For a while she would react to the doorbell and barking.. Well at least now the barking tv gets less of a reaction. It's the funniest thing tho if she sees another dog or wolf even, she will growl at the tv. She catches them every time too lol. I don't care what else is on tv there is no reaction.. Then *dog* and growl lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall isn't much of a TV watcher, but he "answers" TV doorbells and responds to that _beep-beep-beep_ sound of a truck backing up. There's a commercial with that sound which airs frequently, it always launches him racing around the house looking for the source. He will sit on my lap and watch poodle grooming DVD's, but just for the pets I think. (Though he may be amused to see another poodle's hair being fussed over.) I think Sunny's got it made, he basically has a "man cave" with a nice TV of his own and a courtesy bone bar.:dog:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Chagall isn't much of a TV watcher, but he "answers" TV doorbells and responds to that _beep-beep-beep_ sound of a truck backing up. There's a commercial with that sound which airs frequently, it always launches him racing around the house looking for the source. He will sit on my lap and watch poodle grooming DVD's, but just for the pets I think. (Though he may be amused to see another poodle's hair being fussed over.) I think Sunny's got it made, he basically has a "man cave" with a nice TV of his own and a courtesy bone bar.:dog:


And, let's not forget the Queen size Tempurpedic bed in the next room!!!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

*Gopher wok*



lily cd re said:


> Not from tv, but we can't say the word squirrel in our house anymore. For a while we would spell it, but now even that gets a reaction. We are starting to refer to them as grey rodents.


With my late dog, we couldn't say "go for a walk" without having to endure dashed hopes if there was no walk forthcoming. To be silly, since phonetically it sounds like "gopher wok" I would say in a really excited voice before we went out "Small furry mammal Chinese cooking utensil!" (yes, I am sure that utensil is not the right word, but it was what stuck)

Be glad you aren't around for my puns.:aetsch:


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

Pearl has mostly experienced tv on my iPad, and will give great head tilts for dog sounds. She will also look behind it! Smart girl. Since many of the videos I have been watching since getting her have been dog training, there have been lots of background dogs barking. She does not approve.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Tootsie is watching poodle agility on tv.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Abby is very involved in my husband's video games. She won't even sit or lay down, she just stands and stares. She must feel his tension/excitement while playing. As for the random shows, some things might catch her attention but she isn't too interested.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Dexter doesnt pay allot of attention to the TV unless there is barking of coarse. However he loves our TV time. He hops up on the sofa beside hubby and glances over at me. I swear he does it to lay beside hubby before I can sit there. He is so big there is no room for me.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 4, 2012)

Teddy


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I couldn't get pictues to upload from my phone before now, so here a few of Lexi and what she watches on TV. 







She like to watch John Wayne with dh







Big animals catch her attention







She was watching the National Dog Show a few weeks ago. She really liked the great dane!
She will also stand infront of the TV and watch the UFC. Which is really pretty funny.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

katbrat, Those are such cute pictures!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou, what movie do you wanna watch? 
BWAHAHAHAH!!! (Video)
She was really into this 1 movie, there was a picture of the cover of the movie and she loved that 1!!! Hahahaha so we played it for her, and guess what! there were horses on that movie She loves horses! What a coincidence!  

She also recognizes commercials that have dogs in it by the sound, if she hears that "beggin' strips" commercial sound with the dog talking and she is in the kitchen for instance she comes running to see, cause she knows there is a dog on this one! She loves it! 

Please watch the video below! Hehehe

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/L...7-4313-B8C0-5FA2DB335C41_zps80dc222e.mp4.html



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Ruby will take note of dogs and cats on the TV and watch with polite interest as long as they are on screen. Cali, on the other hand, would demand that those animals in the "box" show themselves! She would jump up to scratch at the screen, she would run from front to back constantly in an attempt to flush out those intruders! Barking constantly and NEVER giving up, I simply adjusted my life to sneak peaks on mute when Cali was napping! ( how I would have loved to watch the dogs shows!) And as far as doorbells? Let's just say we both had less stress as her hearing declined in her teens! Even saying the words "come in" would start her up! LOL!!!


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> View attachment 105882
> 
> 
> View attachment 105890
> ...


Is that Assassin's Creed? Lou has good taste.  I wonder if she likes it because you can ride a horse in at least some of the games in the series? Since you said she really loves horses...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

remster said:


> Is that Assassin's Creed? Lou has good taste.  I wonder if she likes it because you can ride a horse in at least some of the games in the series? Since you said she really loves horses...


Haha!! Yes it is!! There are several animals in this part of the game!! Dogs, chickens, rats... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

This thread made me chuckle. My mini doesn't watch tv, but my spoo does. He loves anything with animals in it (even animated ones!), but his absolute favorite is Meerkat Manor, which we discovered in a hotel room while traveling cross country. He loved it so much he would actually glare if you changed the channel. How's that for being a remote hog!


----------



## Tiramisu (Mar 9, 2012)

*Selective with the t.v.*

Not everything captures his attention. 

But here he is fixed to Westminster watching the Sporting Group this past February, shortly after he turned 1 - as if to say "What in tarnation do you mean, non-sporting?!?!? I couldda been a contender!!!!"


----------

